# Dutch Ovens-What size & shape?



## mikescookin (Jan 15, 2005)

I've finaaly decided to get a Dutch Oven, but I'm not sure what size and shape to get. Althought their are only two of us to cook for, I would like to make enough stew, pot roast, coq au vin, etc. for 4 people and/or a couple of meals for two. 5 qt? 7 qt.? And, any preference between round and oval? 
Lastly, what do you find the small 2 1/2 qt ones useful for?
Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Mike


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

My philosophy about this kind of purchase is, if you are going to spend a lot of money, spend a bit more and do it right first time. The cost difference between a 5 qt and 7 qt isn't that great and either one is pricy. So what if you buy the 5 qt to save a bit of $$$ and one day you find you need a 7 qt? You will kick yourself.

And what about those small dutch ovens? I don't get it. Use a heavy sauce pan.

Jock


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Regrettably, the term "Dutch oven" has two, very different meanings. 

The term is often used to refer to any heavy, covered pot that is capable of either stove-top or oven use. E.g., Le Crueset.

The term is also used (and is the only "proper" use, IMHO) to refer to covered pot with cast-in legs and lids with lips that is used outdoors. The legs keep the Dutch oven above coals and the lids' lips hold additional coals on top. E.g., Lodge Manufacturing's "camp ovens."

Which are you looking for?


----------



## mikescookin (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me about the original meaning of the term "Dutch Oven". Actually, I was aware of it and have a Lodge camp dutch oven that has been used outside many times.
However, I am now shopping for a kitchen oven--cast iron covered with porcelain. I guess I should have been more specific.

Mike


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Go with this and you won't go wrong from E. Dehillerin:

http://www.e-dehillerin.fr/en/cuprinox-extra-thick.php

It's item number 111114.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I know Innova is out of business but i got this for on great price at Smart Bargains. It was like $100 less then the next pot and it's cast Iron and Blue. Does anyone own one and how do you like it?? From what i seen on cooking shows it should be a cast-iron one, enamel coated.

http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?p...=srch...prod.3

Other Dutch Ovens they sell that are cast iron
http://www.smartbargains.com/search....ven&an=&av=&s=


----------

